# Safe toys for bunny



## kiley320 (Aug 29, 2012)

I am wondering what ican give my bunny to keep her entertained inside her cage. What do you guys give your rabbits?


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 29, 2012)

btw, petsmart's having a sale of "up to 20% off on thousands of items"/$4.99 shipping on orders over $49 and petco's having an even better sale - 15%-40% off site-wide and free shipping on orders of $49 or more, so it's a great time to shop online! (especially if you're in need of playpens or other large/pricier items)

I think this is everything in my spoiled little brats' pen... so far... lol. I wanna go back to walmart for more of the garanimals links and check the other dollar store in my area.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4199423 - first was gone in a week, second was gone in a matter of days so I ordered 17 of 'em from this site - http://www.pawtasticpet.com/proddetail.asp?prod=WARE03153 ('cause that was all they had in stock) and if you order enough of them, the shipping cost + cheaper product cost works out to less per ball than buying 'em at my local petsmart.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3155604 - same style as the first ball, but not made of willow wood. they've had it almost a month and have barely touched it ><

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751782 - they won't really chew on it but LOVE to swing it around and jingle the bell

**their favorite** - http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3155603
they outgrew the 4'' diameter one by around 12 weeks, so they've got an 8'' diameter tunnel now - http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?sku=1443437

**their second favorite** - http://www.petco.com/product/103974/Petco-Nylon-And--Plush-Hammock-For-Ferrets.aspx?CoreCat=MM_Ferret_SleepersHideouts (the largest size, stretched out quite far so it can't possibly flip over on them or get them caught in it)

http://www.petco.com/product/115412/Petco-Ferret-Hanging-Bed.aspx?CoreCat=MM_Ferret_SleepersHideouts (I un-clipped the straps/set them aside and just put it on the floor of the cage)

chew log from walmart (can't find it on their website)

http://www.petco.com/product/6558/Petco-Ferret-Fun-Ball-And-Wagon-Wheel.aspx?CoreCat=MM_Ferret_Toys - they prefer the cylindrical one, it's small enough and spaced right so they can pick it up and toss it

a jingle-bell for cats that's a bit larger than the one in the above link that I got at the 99c store

http://www.petco.com/product/111026/Petco-A-Maze-Ball-with-Bell-for-Rabbits.aspx?CoreCat=certona-_-Cart_Overlay_4-_-Petco%20A-Maze%20Ball%20with%20Bell%20for%20Rabbits-111026 (I didn't read the description well enough, it's 5'' which is way too big for my bunns, I'm hoping they'll grow into it)

a ball that lights up when you touch it (cat toy from walmart) for $2-3... they don't seem too excited by it, though

garanimals textured links http://www.sassybaby.com/garanimals-toys - fourth image, found 'em at walmart for $3 or so and have it hanging in the cage

an igloo toy that they'd rather climb on than play in

http://www.pawtasticpet.com/proddetail.asp?prod=PI100079407 (in addition to their regular hay manger)

http://www.pawtasticpet.com/proddetail.asp?prod=PI100505830

http://www.petco.com/product/9438/Super-Pet-Totally-Chewbular-Play-Tubes.aspx?CoreCat=MM_SmallAnimalSupplies_Toys (bought on sale, waiting for Nala to grow out of her "eat everything" phase before I let them play with the fluff)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753274

cardboard tubes, boxes, etc.

a box of dirt to dig in (though lately, they'd rather dig up my lawn)... only an outside store until they quit treating it like a potty indoors

whatever this thing is in the front (found it with the water toys at the 99c store:


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 29, 2012)

*kiley320 wrote: *


> I am wondering what ican give my bunny to keep her entertained inside her cage. What do you guys give your rabbits?


It depends a lot on the individual rabbit. They're all so different in personality. 

Neither of my rabbits was much interested in pet-shop toys, other than sometimes demolishing a grass ball. Scone ignored most store-bought toys entirely. 

Natasha will play with a plastic slinky for a while if I bounce it in front of her - she'll grab it and run, then let it snap back. 






She also likes plastic baby keys, which she'll toss around, and always puts in her food dish when she's done. 






Mostly, my buns have liked cardboard to chew on. Paper towel or toilet paper rolls are favorites, and there's always a few boxes around to sculpt.






That wood nibble toy's been around for at least five years and two bunnies, and as you can see it's hardly been touched. The two stuffed bunnies aren't exactly toys, they're companions as much as anything. Natasha loves knocking Butter (the yellow one) over and... erm... having her way with her. Scone did the same.


----------



## Tractorgal (Aug 29, 2012)

I made little mazes with boxes for them, they liked it at first but got over it pretty quick. I got them a big ball, its like a tough rubber material and they managed to rip it to shreds!!! the one winner I did find was... sand! I took a huge old tractor tired and filled the whole thing with sand. They love it!


----------



## MiserySmith (Aug 29, 2012)

Peppy isn't into toys a ton, and he never touched his wooden bird toys.. well a few weeks ago my grandfather came to visit and gave me an apple tree branch. I dried it in the oven per the instructions from a bird toy making site(to kill parasites and any fungus) and he's devoured the bark off of all the ones I've given him, and he likes throwing them around.
He also loves his stuffed toys. Mainly this: http://www.1800petmeds.com/images/products/420/11206_420.jpg It's Lamb Chop with squeakers in the hands and belly. He ripped the seam one day so I just took the squeakers out before sewing it back up. They can enjoy cardboard, small blankets, tunnels, phone books, etc..
Apart from that he has a toy I made out of jiggly cat balls. 3 of them attached with a long zip tie. He grabs the tie and moves it around, or nudges it with his face.




Sticks

Here's a video of him playing with his old sheep
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7050468841/


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 29, 2012)

hehe, that reminds me of the time my Nala was playing with a stick in the yard and somehow manged to get it stuck on her tongue for a few seconds... was pretty funny; I was a split second away from intervening when she shook it loose.


----------



## kiley320 (Aug 29, 2012)

Cute


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 29, 2012)

Shiny Things is my bunny that will play with things. She has a set of plastic tweety bird keys that she likes to play with. They always end up in her water bowl though. I had a cardboard tube in her cage supporting her shelf. She decided that that would make a great toy to chew on. Neadless to say it does not support anything anymore. She chewed it in 1/2 within a day or two. I think that I am going to get some more baby toys for them. Beauty does not have any toys in her cage at the moment. (Shiny Things stole them all.). Wait. She does have a wiffle ball and some cloths pens in there. My bunnies also like to shred pieces of paper towel.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Aug 29, 2012)

*Here are some homemade rabbit toys: 

Cardboard rolls from toilet paper and paper towels are great chew toys.

Boxes full of shredded paper, junk mail or magazines can be used for playful digging and scratching.

Cat toys that your bunny can roll or toss and bird toys that can be hung and batted or chewed can be fun. 

Human baby rattles or mobiles make great playthings for rabbits.

Hard plastic lids from laundry detergent and softener bottles.

Stuff a clean, old sock with hay and tie the end for a fun toy. You can add a treat such as a slice of banana for added enjoyment.

You can tie extra shoelaces around the rabbit's cage for it to play with.

Make a wooden rabbit chew toy by buying un-used & untreated wooden spoons.

Small stuffed animals can be fun toys for some rabbits.

Dried pine cones, dried branches, twigs, straw whisk brooms, hand towels and even old telephone books. 

Paper cups are easy for your rabbit to pick up and carry and toss around.

Crumpled bits of paper will entice some rabbits to play like a cat, batting the paper around.

Oatmeal boxes make great rabbit toys. Cut the ends off oatmeal boxes, and they make instant rabbit toys.*


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 31, 2012)

This one is a HUGE hit with Ripley:

http://www.petco.com/product/111026...x?CoreCat=certona-_-ProductListTopRated_Small Animal_3-_-Petco%20A-Maze%20Ball%20with%20Bell%20for%20Rabbits-111026

He likes this one quite a bit too (but this looks a bit smaller than his):
http://www.petco.com/product/9438/S...x?CoreCat=certona-_-ProductListTopRated_Small Animal_1-_-Super%20Pet%20Totally%20Chewbular%20Play%20Tubes-9438

Both Taffy AND Ripley love these:
http://www.petco.com/product/6558/P...heel.aspx?CoreCat=MM_SmallAnimalSupplies_Toys

At our place, these are probably their very favorite:
http://www.petco.com/product/116532/WARE-Mini-Nature-Ball-with-Bell.aspx


I put toys in here instead of hay:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753286

Another HUGE favorite of Ripley's:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753368

Extra chewies:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752719

Bunny Kabob
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751782

We have several of these, except ours are painted like fruit:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12261290


We ahve something similar to this, except ours are round, bright colors:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12289088


Also, I've found Oatmeal cans with both ends taken out to make a great tunnel that they love, love LOVE to play in and chew on.


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 31, 2012)

hehe, I see a lot of familiar links on that page - looks like our bunnies have similar toy tastes!

here is a pic of Nala's new favorite toy:







no joke, lol.

I grabbed a chocolate pudding cup and a plastic spoon and was on my way back to my room when the bunnies distracted me with their cuteness. on a whim, I showed Nala the spoon and she acted like it was the most exciting thing she'd EVER seen! she started chomping on it right away... it was clean, so I just let her have it. she grabbed it and started swinging it around, tossing it, chewing on it, flipping it, etc. who would've guessed! "nomnomnomspoon!", she says.


----------

